# Newsflash! 5-Series Ordering Guides [email protected]!!



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

"Confidential information for use by authorized BMW Centers".


:eeps:

:supdude:


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

tease.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

New Exterior Features

Standard:

• Larger overall dimensions (longer, wider, taller)

• All-aluminum front end

• All-new, bigger cast alloy wheel designs

• Redesigned headlight cluster

• Fin-type roof antenna

• Class-leading aerodynamic coefficient: 0.29

• Rain-sensing windshield wipers

• Automatic headlights

• Larger trunk design

• Adaptive Brake Lights

• New, easy-to-open door handles


Optional:

• Xenon Adaptive Headlights

• 530i Sport Package - 18" Star Spoke (Styling 123) cast alloy wheels and Performance run-flat, sport seats, sport suspension, Active Steering, Active Roll Stabilization


New Interior Features:

Standard:

• iDrive Controller and 6.5" Color Monitor

• Simplified center-dash controls

• 10-speaker am/fm/cd system

• Enhanced climate control (including humidity control)

• Dashboard redesign

• 3-spoke multi-function steering wheel

Optional:

• Logic7 sound system

• 6-CD changer mounted in glove box

• Integrated navigation system with Voice Command System (delayed availability)

• Head-up display (delayed availability)

• Active Cruise Control

(to be continued)


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

New Interior Features

Standard:

• More head, shoulder, and leg room

• 2-setting memory system for driver's seat, side-view mirrors, and steering wheel position

• Large center console compartment

• 3 power outlets

Optional:

• Dakota leather upholstery and door trim (std. in 545i)

• Power lumbar support

• 20-way power multi-function Comfort front seats

• Cold Waether Package
* can now be ordered with Sport Package!


New 5 Series Performance Technology (highlights) (varies by sub-model and option packages)

• Active Steering

• Active Roll Stabilization

• 6-speed manual transmission

• 6-speed STEPTRONIC automatic transmission

• 6-speed Sequential Manual Gearbox (SMG)

• Larger brakes in all models

• Dynamic Traction Control

• Weight distribution improved even further

545i and 545i 6-speed:

• 325-hp V-8 engine with Valvetronic

• Lightweight aluminum subframe and rack-and-pinion steering
(same as in 525i and 530i)


New Safety Technology

Standard:

(to be cont'd.)


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

New Safety Technology

Standard:

• Intelligent Safety and Information System (ISIS)

• Adaptive Brake Lights

• Head Protection System "sail"

• Ultra-sensitive side-impact sensors

• Telematics/BMW Assist button in headliner

Optional:

• Xenon Adaptive Headlights

• Rear-door-mounted airbags with automatic tensioners

• Active Head Restraints

Exterior Colors:

• Alpine White

• Jet Black

• Titanium Silver Metallic

• Mystic Blue Metallic

• Orient Blue Metallic

• Silver Gray Metallic

• Copper Metallic (delayed availability)

• Amethyst Gray Metallic

• Titanium Gray Metallic

• Olivin Green Metallic

• Oxford Green Metallic

• Black Sapphire Metallic

(More to follow)


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

*Individual Option Codes:*

• *205* 6-speed STEPTRONIC automatic transmission

• *206* 6-speed SMG

• *217* Active Cruise Control (ACC)

• *261* Rear-seat side-impact airbags

• *435* Anthracite Maple Wood interior trim

• *456* 20-way power multi-function Comfort front seats

• *459* Power rear-window sunshade and manual side-window sunshades

• *465* Split-folding lockable rear seats and ski bag

• *488* 4-way power lumbar support for front seats

• *496* 3-stage heated rear seats

• *508* Park Distance Control with graphic display

• *524* Xenon Adaptive Headlights with dynamic auto-leveling

• *606* BMW on-board navigation system with controller with voice feedback and Voice Command System (TBA)

• *610* Head-up display (HUD) (TBA)

(more to follow)


----------



## daveschroeder (Jun 13, 2003)

I have posted the full ordering guide here:

See the *What's new* section:

http://e60.doit.wisc.edu/

Direct Link


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

I would've hoped for a better 0-60 time than 5.7 for the 545 6-speed/SMG.

:thumbdwn:


----------



## SpaceMonkey (Mar 13, 2002)

daveschroeder said:


> *I have posted the full ordering guide here:
> 
> See the What's new section:
> 
> ...


Is it me, or are all those wheel options hideous? :tsk:


----------



## daveschroeder (Jun 13, 2003)

SpaceMonkey said:


> *Is it me, or are all those wheel options hideous? :tsk: *


You can see all the wheels more clearly here.


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

Yeah, I am not liking the stock wheel choices...they all look about the same...big fat spokes. Hmmm.....


----------



## mottati (Apr 15, 2003)

Whew, thank god they have the 'new easier opening door handles' I always have such a hard time opening up my e39...

curious to see it in the metal though...
mike


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

daveschroeder said:


> *You can see all the wheels more clearly here. *


very audish looking rims.

The 545i sport package rims are nice, IMHO.


----------



## dsbeaupre (Oct 16, 2002)

> very audish looking rims


That's exactly what I was thinking.

I definitely prefer thin spokes too.

Best looking wheels I've ever seen are the 5 thin spoke corvette wheels.

Oh, and they need to taper from thick at the hub to thin at outside - NOT the other way around.


----------



## beware_phog (Mar 7, 2003)

Sorry if I'm missing something....can somebody tell me which wheels are for which car and package?


----------



## beware_phog (Mar 7, 2003)

> Sorry if I'm missing something....can somebody tell me which wheels are for which car and package?


OK. I found it.

Wheel and text


----------



## Phil F (Mar 16, 2003)

You forgot one important "exterior feature":

extreme ugliness: no charge


----------



## beware_phog (Mar 7, 2003)

> You forgot one important "exterior feature":
> 
> extreme ugliness: no charge


The best part is no matter WHAT BMW does, we have a certain % of the popluation who will say it is ugly. Not just cars, it's amazing ANYTHING new is created. Why can't we just keep everything the same. Why change an 8 year-old stale car? I love the old car! I love the old car! Great. Buy the old car. In fact, buy two or three. That way you'll always have one.

OK. So I'm being just slightly sarcastic...


----------



## Phil F (Mar 16, 2003)

beware_phog said:


> *The best part is no matter WHAT BMW does, we have a certain % of the popluation who will say it is ugly. Not just cars, it's amazing ANYTHING new is created.*


The suggestion here is that people condemn this design simply because it is new. This, I suggest, is absurd. Why, for example, didn't people cry out when Volvo introduced their new designs a few years back? The new Volvos (there were only a few dissenting voices) were warmly embraced by both the automotive press and consumers. (The S60 won several design awards.) But why? Because the designs made sense. They were new. But they also were a continuation of a long established design tradition. More importantly, though, the new Volvo designs were integrated and unified. There was no element that stood out and said 'Look at this. Look how different I am.'

Bangle's designs are, by contrast, pretentious mis-mashes of elements that simply do not cohere with one another. (I understand that this native of Wisconsin has even developed a continental accent. Talk about affectation!) While those who make their living selling BMW's certainly have a vested interest in praising the e60's design, the rest of us don't need to submit to this aesthetic lunacy.

Of course, some people don't care about automotive aesthetics--engineering and 'the drive' is everything to them. And that is perfectly OK. However, to those who think that a $50,000 automobile should look as good as it drives, the e60 is a non-starter.


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

Phil F said:


> *Why, for example, didn't people cry out when Volvo introduced their new designs a few years back? *


 Perhaps you should check with the Volvo purists. They, like many of us dislike the BMW changes, disliked Volvo's changes, as well.

I believe that the more separated you are from the marque, the easier it is to accept change. That's why I think that the change of something so familiar fosters discontent among those who hold the marque true. Volvo's never going back to the 240D and BMW's never going back to the round tailight '02.

Bimmerphiles hated the E39 cause it was so different. Drop a 400HP motor in it and call it the fastest sport sedan around and suddenly, it's the belle of the ball. That too, will happen with the E60 M5. It's just how it works.


----------

